# nn esiste un modo più semplice x installare amule? [risolto]

## khris81

cavolo ogni volta che aggiorno deve rieseguire tutta la guida x installare amule, possibile che nn esista un modo più veloce e semplice a me interessa solo amule nn me ne frega nulla di saper portare uno shuttle nello spazio, x dire che voglio amule senza dover sapere tutti quei comandi x installarlo!!!Last edited by khris81 on Wed Jun 22, 2005 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skakz

ma che comandi dai???

io quando lo aggiorno faccio semplicemnte

```

emerge -u amule

```

i file di configurazione non li devi toccare

ovvero ~/.aMule e ~/.eMule

----------

## khris81

il problema è che amule vuole wgtk2 e li il casino e devo seguire una guida messa qua su questo forum!

----------

## Gyrus

emerge -uDav amule

credo che metta la 1.4? bo non ricordo 

cmq devi cercare di mettere la 2 almeno

e' masked , ma funziona molto meglio.

Gyrus

----------

## khris81

appunto io voglio la ver 2 ma nn riesco a metterla su cavolo ma guarda te se x avere amule devo fare tutto il casino della guida!

cioè xchè nn si installa come tutti gli altri pacchetti???  :Shocked: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si installa esattamente come tutti gli altri pacchetti. non mi sembra niente di trascendentale.

----------

## Tiro

seguendo la guida configuri l'emerge di amule per le versioni 2.x e le flag da usare

----------

## Gyrus

Specifica il path completo del pacchetti di amule 2, nel portage:

emerge -uDav /usr/portage/"path_di_amule_build

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Specifica il path completo del pacchetti di amule 2, nel portage:
> 
> emerge -uDav /usr/portage/"path_di_amule_build

 

MOlto sconsigliato come metodo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> MOlto sconsigliato come metodo  

 

Assolutamente da non fare esistono per questo i vari files packages.*

----------

## khris81

ecco cosa nn riesco a fare:

chris amule # ebuild amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.eliteitminds.com/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

--12:51:48--  http://gentoo.eliteitminds.com/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.eliteitminds.com... 62.132.1.119, 2001:618:400::3e84:177

Connecting to gentoo.eliteitminds.com[62.132.1.119]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:51:48 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

--12:51:48--  ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2'

Resolving pandemonium.tiscali.de... 195.52.219.14

Connecting to pandemonium.tiscali.de[195.52.219.14]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2 ...

No such file `aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2'.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

--12:51:49--  http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2'

Resolving pandemonium.tiscali.de... 195.52.219.14

Connecting to pandemonium.tiscali.de[195.52.219.14]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:51:50 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

--12:51:50--  ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2'

Resolving linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de... 134.147.32.57

Connecting to linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de[134.147.32.57]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /gentoo-mirror/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2 ...

No such file `aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2'.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://download.berlios.de/amule/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

--12:52:01--  http://download.berlios.de/amule/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2'

Resolving download.berlios.de... 195.37.77.141

Connecting to download.berlios.de[195.37.77.141]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:52:01 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

!!! Couldn't download aMule-2.0.0_rc8.tar.bz2. Aborting.

cosa sbaglio?? ho seguito pari pari la guida!

----------

## sorchino

Che la rc8 è vecchia, si è arrivati alla 2.0.1

Scarica l'ebuild nuovo dal sito ufficiale di amule e seguila guida.

Son 3 passaggi, alla fine di sicuro uno shuttle non sai pilotarlo.

----------

## khris81

scusa la mia ignoranza ma dove trovo l'ebuild sul sito di amule???  :Embarassed: 

----------

## skakz

ma sono l'unico che ha amule 2.0.1 in portage?

```

sk@omega sk $ eix amule

* net-p2p/amule

     Available versions:  1.2.8 ~2.0.0_rc5 ~2.0.0_rc6 ~2.0.0_rc7 ~2.0.1

     Installed:           2.0.1

     Homepage:            http://www.amule.org/

     Description:         aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client

Found 1 matches

sk@omega sk $

```

non è un overlay..

----------

## khris81

ho provato a mettere eix anche io ma mi da questo errore:

chris amule # eix amule

Can't open the database file /var/cache/eix for reading (mode = 'rb')

----------

## khris81

cmq amule c'è l'ho anche io in portage, la rottura è che se lo emergi nn va xchè da un errore con le wxgtk!

----------

## skakz

installa i pacchetti con queste use:

wxGTK -> gtk2 jpeg opengl png sdl tiff -unicode -wxgtk1

amule  -> amuled gtk2 nls remote stats -unicode

per quanto riguarda eix devi prima creare un database,mi pare con update-eix 

(che poi ti servirà ogni volta che fai un sync, a tal proposito ti puoi creare un'alias del tipo esync="emerge sync && update-eix")

edit:

e installa l'ultima versione di amule, aggiungi 

net-p2p/amule ~x86

>=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0 ~x86

nel tuo /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## khris81

l'alias x esync dove lo dovrei mettere???

----------

## skakz

nel tuo ~/.bashrc

alias esync="emerge sync && update-eix"

----------

## khris81

vediamo se ho capito, nella mia home creo un file .bashrc e ci schiaffo dentro quello che mi hai detto alias....

cosi facendo ogni volta che eseguo emerge sync mi fa anche update-eix.  giusto?

----------

## khris81

wxgtk me l'ha compilata senza prob, mentre amule nn mi compila

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: BFD 2.16 internal error, aborting at /var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.16-r1/work/binutils-2.16/bfd/elflink.c line 6437 in elf_link_output_extsym

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Please report this bug.

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[5]: *** [wxcas] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils/wxCas/src'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils/wxCas'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 62, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## evil_getta

So che è molto poco "Portage oriented" ma io lo ho installato in un attimo facendo così:

- sono andato sul sito di aMule e ho scaricato l'ultima versione 2.0.2

- scompattato in ~/aMule

- poi:

```
su -

cd [home_utente]/aMule

./configure (vanno benissimo quelle di base, se si vuole altro nn dovrebbe essere

             tropo difficile modificare la configurazione seguendo la guida sul sito si aMule)

make install

exit

```

- ora basta fare partire aMule da console o si crea un bella icona con il proprio WindowManager

----------

## khris81

niente da fare!!! anche facendo con make install il sorgente scaricato da amule!

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: BFD 2.16 assertion fail /var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.16-r1/work/binutils-2.16/bfd/elflink.c:2325

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: BFD 2.16 internal error, aborting at /var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.16-r1/work/binutils-2.16/bfd/elflink.c line 6437 in elf_link_output_extsym

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Please report this bug.

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [amule] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/christian/aMule-2.0.2/src'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/christian/aMule-2.0.2/src'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

----------

## skakz

riemergi binutils e riprova

----------

## Ic3M4n

@evil_getta  dai un occhiata a questo, magari ti piace  :Wink: 

@khris81 portage esiste, con un ebuild presente è molto più semplice tenere traccia di tutto con un programma che gestisce tutto senza andare ad impegolarsi con la gestione manuale dei sorgenti.

mi sembra che questa guida sia molto completa ed i passi da fare non sono poi molti. io l'ho usata con successo e non vedo dove possa essere il problema ad installare un software di cui hai già un ebuild.

----------

## khris81

niente nn mi vuole compilare amule ma che 2 palle!!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

solito errore

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: BFD 2.16 internal error, aborting at /var/tmp/portage/binutils-2.16-r1/work/binutils-2.16/bfd/elflink.c line 6437 in elf_link_output_extsym

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Please report this bug.

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[5]: *** [wxcas] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils/wxCas/src'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils/wxCas'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 62, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

ho riemergiato glibc e binutils ma nada!!!!

----------

## khris81

 *evil_getta wrote:*   

> So che è molto poco "Portage oriented" ma io lo ho installato in un attimo facendo così:
> 
> - sono andato sul sito di aMule e ho scaricato l'ultima versione 2.0.2
> 
> - scompattato in ~/aMule
> ...

 

talmente facile che a me nn va!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

hai ricompilato le binutils come ti è stato detto da darkdude?

nel caso: utilizzi una qualche strana ottimizzazione nel tuo make.conf?

----------

## evil_getta

Io ho installato da sorgente perchè aMule è un software che mi sembra poco seguito dallo staff gentoo. Per un bel po' di tempo era disponibile nell'albero portage solo una versione vecchia che nn si riusciva manco a emergere con successo a causa di dipendenze da wxGTK di vecchia generazione.

Per il resto uso emerge

Cmq in USE io ho "-gtk2 wxgtk1".

----------

## hardskinone

Io ho installato con successo amule 2.0.1. Ho messo in keywords wxGTK e come USE ho:

-per wxGTK: wxgtk1 (flag richiesta da amule 2.0.1 in particolare, la 2.0.0 compila anche senza)

-per amule: amuled remote. Il primo per avere amule come demone, il secondo per avere il comando amuleweb.

Non ho usato ebuild esterni.

Edit:

amule è sensibile anche alle flag gtk2 e unicode. Da me sono entrambe -

----------

## skakz

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> -per wxGTK: wxgtk1 (flag richiesta da amule 2.0.1 in particolare, la 2.0.0 compila anche senza)
> 
> 

 

non è vero

```

sk@omega ~ $ emerge -pv wxGTK amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild R ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0-r1  -doc +gnome +gtk2 -joystick +jpeg -odbc +opengl +png +sdl +tiff -unicode -wxgtk1 0 kB

[ebuild R ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.1  +amuled +gtk2 +nls +remote +stats -unicode 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

sk@omega ~ $

```

----------

## evil_getta

Nn dovrebbe centrare, ma visto l'errore che ti da... Hai abilitato nel kernel Executable file formats / Emulations --> [*] Kernel support for ELF binaries  ?

----------

## hardskinone

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è vero
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mumble mumble, strano.

```
!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with wxgtk1 in your USE
```

da un log di compilazione.

----------

## skakz

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mumble mumble, strano.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

prova con la flag +gtk2

----------

## hardskinone

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> prova con la flag +gtk2

 

Sì, dovrebbe questo che dici tu il motivo: ho compilato aMule con -gtk2.

----------

## khris81

è inutile nn riesco a emergere amule!

è incredibile ho già fatto tutto ricompilato binutils glibc, e altre ma niente da fare nn so più che fare! 

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Please report this bug.

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[5]: *** [wxcas] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils/wxCas/src'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils/wxCas'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src/utils'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 62, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

 :Sad: 

----------

## CarloJekko

prova qui

http://amuleadu.altervista.org/blog/?page_id=3

ha anke la patch adunanza....  :Wink: 

----------

## khris81

e la patch come la uso, cioè cosa dovrei fare effettivamente???  :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

scarricati l'ebuild http://www.romastyle.info/3sh/amule-2.0.1.ebuild fà tutto lui

tu devi solo metterlo in /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule (preserva quello che già c'è rinominandolo)

```
cd /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule

ebuild amule-2.0.1.ebuild digest

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  amule-2.0.1.ebuild
```

ed il gioco e fatto

----------

## khris81

niente nn va mi sono rotto nn riesco a metterlo su, uso quello di win e faccio prima!  :Twisted Evil: 

checking whether taskbar icon should use UTF-8 strings... no

checking if the applications should be statically linked... no

checking if this is a FreeBSD 4 or earlier system... no

checking whether ccache support should be added... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/man/Makefile

config.status: creating intl/Makefile

config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## CarloJekko

avrai qualche problema nelle gtk; prova a ricompilare le gtk2 e wxgtk

----------

## Onip

io ho aggiornato oggi alla 2.0.1 presente in portage, nessun problema. Ti posto un po' di pachhetti\versioni\USE che ho utilizzato

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.7  -debug -doc +jpeg -static +tiff

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0-r1  -debug -doc +gnome +gtk2 +joystick +jpeg -odbc +opengl +png +sdl +tiff +unicode -wxgtk1

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.1  +amuled -debug +gtk2 +nls +remote -stats +unicode

```

Controlla bene le versioni e le use che hai tu, magari usi qualcosa di vecchio.

Per smascherare i pacchetti utilizza il seguente file

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Per come utilizzarlo c'è un ottimo post da qualche parte nel forum italiano, se no c'è 

```
man portage
```

----------

## khris81

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> avrai qualche problema nelle gtk; prova a ricompilare le gtk2 e wxgtk

 

come le ricompilo le gtk2 e wxgtk? a me risulta che ho già le ultime versioni dispponibili:

chris amule # eix wxGTK

* x11-libs/wxGTK

     Available versions:  2.4.2-r2 2.4.2-r3 ~2.5.3 ~2.6.0-r1

     Installed:           2.6.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.wxwindows.org

     Description:         GTK+ version of wxWidgets, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit and wxbase non-gui library

Found 1 matches

----------

## ---willy---

dopo un po' di lavoro sono riuscito ad installare amule 2.0.2 prendendo l'ebuild dal link di CarloJekko, e modificandolo in modo da fargli scaricare la patch del 2.0.2.

ma non capisco, una volta installato, devo fare qualcos'altro? a me sembra tutto uguale, e si continua a collegare ad i server dando un'id basso. e poi, non c'è KAdu??

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ho provato a mettere eix anche io ma mi da questo errore:
> 
> chris amule # eix amule
> 
> Can't open the database file /var/cache/eix for reading (mode = 'rb')

 

prima di poter usare eix, devi dare il comando eix-update per far riconoscere a eix il database dei pacchetti ...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

io ho sentito dire che per installare amule senza avere problemi si dovrebbe fare in modo che il livello di ottimizzazione della compilazione sia minimo...

prova a cambiare nel tuo file make.conf, nel campo

```

 CFLAGS="-march=<tua-architettura> -O2 -pipe" 

```

e cambiarlo con 

```

CFLAGS="-march=<tua-architettura> -O3 -pipe"

```

Così l'ottimizzazione sarà minore... e inoltre potrai lasciare amule a scaricare la notte senza doverti alzare e controllare che Amule si sia Freezato ...

 :Cool:  See You !!!!!!![/code]

----------

## RenfildDust

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> io ho sentito dire che per installare amule senza avere problemi si dovrebbe fare in modo che il livello di ottimizzazione della compilazione sia minimo...
> 
> prova a cambiare nel tuo file make.conf, nel campo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Con -O3 è ancoa più ottimizzato.. volevi dire -O1. Ma allora cosa ti ho insegnato!!!!

----------

## khris81

risolto ero convinto di aver compilato wxgtk con la use gtk2 invece nn l'avevo fatto!!!

tutto li il prob!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Heheehe renfield ..... ...... ........ .............. ...........................

Il tuo metodo didattico non è troppo buono  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

O è il mio sistema di apprendimento che non va  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

VAI A LAVARE I PIATTI ADESSO !!!!

----------

## wildancer

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> niente nn va mi sono rotto nn riesco a metterlo su, uso quello di win e faccio prima! 
> 
> checking whether taskbar icon should use UTF-8 strings... no
> 
> checking if the applications should be statically linked... no
> ...

 

a me amule Adu mi dà lo stesso identico errore, come hai risolto? io sono su amd64 e rispettivamente:

```

 ~ # emerge -pv x11-libs/gtk+

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.8  -doc +jpeg -static +tiff 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

 ~ # emerge -pv x11-libs/wxGTK

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0-r1  -debug -doc +gnome +gtk2 -joystick +jpe g -odbc +opengl +png -sdl +tiff +unicode -wxgtk1 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

 ~ # emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.1  -amuled +gtk2 +nls -remote -stats +unicode 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 ~ #

```

----------

## codadilupo

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ho provato a mettere eix anche io ma mi da questo errore:
> 
> chris amule # eix amule
> 
> Can't open the database file /var/cache/eix for reading (mode = 'rb')

 

questo perché prima devi eseguire "update-eix" altrimenti in quale database va a cercare, se non esisten nessun database  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

